# Killiechronan Isle of Mull



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Anyone know if this campsite is still operating as a semi wild site ? Am thinking of going to Mull next year and have not been to Loch Na Keal for some 10 years or so. Otherwise it is going to have to be wild camping I think


----------

